# 40 Breeder Vertical Build Thread



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey guys,

I always love looking through build threads, so I will add another one. It's not done yet, still have to do my vent at the top of the tank but I will update it as it's completed.

It's a 40 gallon breeder turned on it's side. I got a pair of orange bastimentos pumilio from frog day and wanted a nice tank for them. Here is what I did. 

Pink foam cut to the size of the back wall. It's a foundation for the background so it can be removed if ever necessary and doesn't ruin the tank, yet still fits in very snug and works well. Great stuff is applied on top. I carve the foam afterwards so I use less silicone, don't get the bulbous look, and can shape it how I want and have holes for film canisters:



















The I used a paint brush, cut the bristles down to spread the silicone on. Instead of just normal sphagnum peat moss, I decided to crumble crushed oak leaves on the silicone first, then some sphagnum moss, then finally the peat moss to fill all of the other spaces and finish it off:



















false bottom wrapped in the weed blocker (eh roots still go through, but I am concerned about the soil...):










disguised via leca:










Soil landscape:










Some plants and jungle vines added:



















More ground and mid level plants added:



















inhabitants:














































That's it so far... probably change a couple of brom locations and interchange one or two. Other than that, any other ideas? Comments? Concerns?


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Very nice Derek!

although, I've already seen it


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

I like the Viv a lot. What is the curvy water slide plants?  A little heavy on the leaf litter but it's all good.


----------



## GeeEssFore (Jan 19, 2009)

I really love the background. Nice touch


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks guys

No idea on the curvy leaved plant, got it from Jerry, he said the leaves get large and more in number.


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

Derek Benson said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> No idea on the curvy leaved plant, got it from Jerry, he said the leaves get large and more in number.


Thanks. I just thought they were neat.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Looking good, Derek. Have you thought about adding some Panamanian ficus sp. or other climbers? My 20L vert now has its own little canopy thanks to the ficus.


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Beautiful pumilio and the tank looks great..


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Very nice. I'm interested in how you did the door as I'm thinking of doing a 40 vert as well. Any tips?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I had a couple ideas floating around, but I just went with 1/8" glass with the bottom piece being 12" tall, then the hinge ,then a 20" tall door, leaving 3" for my vent. I am going to do the vent style of another frogger on here. It was a strip of lexan with holes drilled in it and screen over the holes. I want to use glass instead of lexan though.

I think it costed $15 for the 17"x12" piece and 17"x20" piece at ace hardware. I did get them at two different times, it may be cheaper if they can cut it out of an 18"x36" piece though. The hinge is from mcmaster plastics.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

That turned out great Derek!

Nice work on the background, I really like the oak leaves in the mix. Sweet looking bastis too!


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Derek where the hell have you been man? Get on aim one of these days man!


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

JL-Exotics said:


> That turned out great Derek!
> Nice work on the background, I really like the oak leaves in the mix!


 Agreed. I love the leaves in the background as well. 
Candy


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice job! i think one of the keys to having pumilios do well and breed in captivity is to give them lots of room.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

derek, looks good! you got a current pic of your whole setup?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks guys. Gabe, no picture of all the 40s since the others are empty. The second one is getting completed today for the popa pair. I got some new broms when I visited Jerry yesterday so I will post some updated pics soon.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Derek Benson said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> No idea on the curvy leaved plant, got it from Jerry, he said the leaves get large and more in number.


Looks like Geogenanthus undatus.....great tank btw!


----------



## bennytec (Aug 4, 2008)

Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!! My next project is a 55 vert. I got it from 
a pet store that had it in the back room it was broken on 
what will be the top. only thing I am concerned about is lighting since the tank is 
4ft tall. Might have to get creative.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks on the compliments. Although I like the tank, I wish it had more depth right now as opposed to more depth when it fills out in a couple months. That being said, I started work on the second one this weekend for 1.1 popas. Here are some pictures



















With the 190 oz. the frogs have been in...































































Next to the basti tank (vents not done yet, jsut covered with pink styrofoam)









That's it for now. It's seeded with springtails and dwarf isopods. Frogs will go in next week at some point. Right now I don't have the glass front and I would like to make the vents for both tanks before I add the popas. They are much smaller than the bastis and I would feel a little better with a vent fixed on instead of the foam taped up there.

While I was building the tank, I was getting some input via the nextdoor neighbor:


















And even being in the 190 oz, the male popa calls like mad and the girl...


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Great tank Derek! And if you think the Popa's are happy in the QT container, wait till they get a look at their new digs!

Do you have any photos of them - I'm slowly but surely developing a pum obsession!


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

No popa pics yet, I will get some when they are in the tank.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Ok here are some popa pictures. They are going crazy in the new tank.









































































That enough for now?


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow - beautiful frogs. Some of my favourite pums. I love the extra black spotting on your female. 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

afterdark said:


> Wow - beautiful frogs. Some of my favourite pums. I love the extra black spotting on your female.


I second Mike on the females spots. Those spots are like freckles and I'm a sucker for freckles! 

Now go find some eggs and we're in business!

-Matt


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks quite good. I like the background.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Great photos Derek! Both tanks turned out great, really nice work!


----------



## calusa (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks great! How are the plants installed on the background?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

All this week I have been finding froglets in the bastis tank. So far I am up to 4, three are orange/red and one is yellow. Exactly 3 months after the tnak was set up


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Get in line everyone! I call first dibs on basti froglets!

-Matt


----------

